# Looking for advice for a startup set!



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

Dear Coffee Professionals and Enthusiasts!!

I would like to find out about a good starting kit for a mobile coffe making station.

The set would be installed onto a large pushcart that I could use in my neighbourhood.

(if I can get a licence)

Therefore I am looking for a solution that has its own gas/battery supply. ( I think its gas mainly)

Please advise me on what do I need to pay attention when sourcing the equipment.

I am looking to spend the minimum amount of money for a great value set.

I would like the machine to be able to handle potentially large output at times, without breaking down. (if there is such a thing as cup/hour that you can advise me than I would appriciate it)

Please advise me on what do I need for a fully working set!

(Water tank Gas tank grinder, coffe machine comes into my mind... what else?)

Looking forward to your advices and insights!

Beste,

L


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Quite a few more items come to mind;

If choosing gas you'll need a dual fuel coffee machine and there are only a few that are available off the shelf as dual fuel

You may wish to explore the Fracino range as they have a few purpose built dual fuel machines

Gas certificates will also be required

You'll also need an inverter for the battery and it will have to be capable of powering the grinder and the pump

You'll need a water filter, pump and accumulator tank too

Have you made coffee before (in a cafe environment)? If not, then training will also be needed

You may wish to visit a few carts in London or other cities (let us know where you live so that we can point you in the right direction) to see what else to consider


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

lebi001 said:


> I am looking to spend the minimum amount of money for a great value set.


What sort of budget do you have?


----------



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

hi,

I have checked the fracinos website earlier, they seem to explain everything pretty clear about their dual fuel system. Except that I couldnt find any prices for the machines.

Do you know how much would a set from fracino cost?

with either 1 or 2 groups?

I have seen their "Little gem" which seems like a small and compact machine that may be what I am looking for but it needs 13A supply. I wonder whether can be powered with a generator?

I have been working in Michelin star background for a few years so I may not make perfect coffe but I can make a really good one









I live in London (clapham) so

The budget is flexible. I wouldnt want to spend more than 1000. or max 1500 all together. unless its necessery. I recon I can make the cart for an other 200 on the top of that. But the thing is if I can make some extra cash with a simple machine than later on I could invest that money into a more powerful and more effective one.

What do you reccommend where can I go and see some examples?


----------



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

...this sentence got lost: I live in London (clapham) so I am happy to visit any place you reccommend in London


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay, so you're looking at second hand machines and grinders then, as a new 2 group dual fuel machine will more than blow your budget (never mind the grinder and accessories required to get you started)

New 2 group Fracino dual fuel machines are approx £2k plus VAT

If running off a generator then you need to factor in the cost of that too. Quiet ones can easily be £1000, as well as a good inverter (a good couple of hundred pounds for a sine wave inverter)

Pop along and visit Rob (Brewed Boy) in Soho, Flat Cap Coffee near Westminster or Weanie Beans in Tachbrook St for some ideas


----------



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

hi Glenn,

do you know what would be the cost of running the machine on a gas tank?

I have seen a video where they said its close to nothing. but that sounded too good.

do you know any working examples that I could look at?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's pennies per cup

Give Coffee Latino a call for some prices. They are specialists in this area


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I use a Fracino Contempo dual fuel machine on my Ape. I change the gas bottle every 3-4 weeks and it's currently £29 from Homebase. Give me a shout if you are interested in prices for the dual fuel machines and I'll be happy to help.

Andy


----------



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

Hi Andy,

yes I would be interested on the prices and running costs.

besides the costs of running the machine cld you tell me who do you deal with when you find your place for selling coffe? eg. council? or some other authorities?

what sort of money do they require for permissions?

do I need to have some kind of food handling licenece?

Beste,

L


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The NCASS website has some useful leads for events

Pitch fees vary from free to hundreds of ££'s, depending on the event

Many events require a Level 3 Food Hygiene Cert although some will accept Level 2 Mobile, depending on what food you are selling along with the coffee


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I could supply you with a Contempo dual fuel semi auto 2 group machine (same as the one I use) for £2922 inc VAT or a Classic machine for £2592 inc VAT. The only difference between the two machines is that the Contempo has a polished finish whilst the Classic doesn't - otherwise they are exactly the same. You will need a gas bottle (30 quid from Homebase), a leisure battery (around £90) and a decent inverter (around £75) I could source these for you if you want me to.

As far as permissions to trade go - they seem to vary a lot from place to place. You will definitely need public liability insurance (Mobilers are a good company to check out for this) and I would check with your local council's environmental health department to see what licences you need (or don't need!!) It's really important that you make sure you have got a pitch sorted out before you start!

Hope this helps and good luck!!



lebi001 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> yes I would be interested on the prices and running costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

I used to run a coffee van in Glasgow. It is the cheapest and best profit making business you can go for but its worth putting the money in to get you started. I had a basic set up but it still cost me a good few grand.

Suzuki Carry 1.3 - £2000

2grp Fracino, Duel Fuel - £1800

VFA Grinder - £250

Leisure battery - £100

3Kw Inverter - £300

Gas Bottle - £55 to buy then £30 each time you swap

Water Tank - £50

Thats just the coffee set up. Obviously you will have the costs of all the little bits and bobs that go with it. I ran my machine on a non-return valve in the water tank and had the leisure battery hard wired to the mains battery of the van which charged it every time the engine was running. If you need any advice or help with bits then let me know.

All the best

Dave


----------



## lebi001 (May 1, 2011)

hi Dave,

thanks for the info.

so you probably know very well how this dual fuel system works.

on this image : http://www.fracino.com/espresso-on-the-go-test.html

it seems that the electricty supply is necessary for the grinder only.

Does the machine use any electricity at all or is it just for the grinder?

how much does a high pressure pump cost?

Beste,

Laszlo


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

Futurmat also do a couple of gas fired traditional machines which you can view at:

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/gas-fired-traditional-espresso-machines-11-c.asp

We are currently offering a 10% discount to coffee forums' users (code CF511) yet that still brings you over your current budget. We'd be happy to talk you further though to see if there is anything we can do for you if you fancy giving us a call (number is on the site)

HTH

CoffeeClassics


----------

